

Silicon Valley Entrepreneur Legend Max Levchin Joins Yahoo Board - olivercameron
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/13/silicon-valley-entrepreneur-legend-max-levchin-joins-yahoo-board-intuits-smith-and-weather-channelss-kenny-leave/

======
itsprofitbaron
This move isn't really surprising.

From what I've heard/understand Daniel Leob wanted David Goldberg and Max
Levchin 'on his side' when he was launching his proxy battle with Yahoo. He
gave up the battle in exchange for a board seat as well as, an additional seat
which - again from what I've heard/understand - he was going to give to one of
them to help "spearhead the talent" at Yahoo. Since Goldberg has joined
Washington Posts board, the obvious choice was Max Levchin (although he may
have been the choice regardless).

Either way, it's a great move for Yahoo and helps gives them ability to
attract the talent they're after.

------
chuhnk
I'm really enjoying the shifts in yahoo at the moment. Hopefully it leads to
better products and services for us the users and consumers.

------
seiji
Yahoo: optimizing executives and board members through stochastic hill
climbing since 2005.

------
paulsutter
This is an excellent move by Yahoo and a sign of real fundamental change
within the company. Having super intelligent, capable people leading the
company and on the board is the only possible catalyst to transform the
company from the lethargic political fustercluck that it has been for many
years.

